# Oradour-sur-Glane 1944



## bridlad (Jul 4, 2012)

no sure if this has been covered before, or even if its allowed, so please delete if need be, 

in 1944 the 600 plus occupants of Oradour-sur-Glane in France were brutally murdered by nazi's, the town sits exactly as the nazi's left it , only the bodies were removed, chilling and sad, but this is the shit that happened in the war/s. god bless all those who suffered. 


[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6f6U1UTMAlk[/ame]


[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bMDdPH68UtA&feature=fvwrel[/ame]


----------



## night crawler (Jul 4, 2012)

Very sad, the second film is well done useing the U2 song. RIP


----------



## shane.c (Jul 4, 2012)

Yes it is sad thats why we should never forget,


----------



## Maddie220790 (Jul 5, 2012)

Going to take a look here next week!


----------



## night crawler (Jul 5, 2012)

Hope toi take a few photo's would be good to see some.


----------



## maxmix (Jul 5, 2012)

I've heard about this place, very sad indeed, the videos are a sombre reminder of the terrible things that have occurred in our History


----------



## night crawler (Jul 5, 2012)

The Wikipedia entry makes grim reading as well bit it is worth reading this, it sheds a different light on it.
http://www.scrapbookpages.com/oradour-sur-glane/Story/index.html


----------

